# Zip Wall System



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm in the market for a Zip Wall System and I thought I would ask here to see what people recommend. Honestly, I can't tell from their website the difference between the two poles they seem to be selling. Also, how durable are the zippers? Any insight on this system is greatly appreciated.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Poles are great, the zipperd walls ive heard mixed reviews. Most guys substitute drops or plain plastic depending on what they need.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

TheRogueBristle said:


> Hi everyone, I'm in the market for a Zip Wall System and I thought I would ask here to see what people recommend. Honestly, I can't tell from their website the difference between the two poles they seem to be selling. Also, how durable are the zippers? Any insight on this system is greatly appreciated.


One of the GCs I work with uses the Zip wall a lot and it seems to hold up well and does a good job of isolating the dust in their cut room. He's had his for a couple years and the zipper still works good. The telescoping poles are still in good working order too.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

The zip wall system works well. I find it a pain to attach the plastic to the head of the zip wall first. Instead I set them up and don't tighten the spring action all the way. I then go around and pull the head down a little and slide the plastic over. This also helps keep the ceiling from getting smudges on them. The heads tend to get dirty after awhile.

Never have them on the inside of the area you are painting. If paint gets on the shaft that slides back into the pole they are a real pain. If you need to keep plastic from billowing out then just use some tape to hold the plastic to the pole.

I rarely use the zippers. I mostly just overlap the plastic at the area you use to go in. Tape it open then close it up to spray.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I really like my system. Haven't used the zippers as I overlap as others have stated. I purchased the 4 pack plus which gives you a good number of items to start out with. The carrying bag is well made and is handy for storing and transporting.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Have 6 poles and the bag. (get the bag) Overlap like the others. Don't use it much but when I need it, its gold.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

We use zip walls all the time for Isolation. We usually place a negative air machine inside the contaiment area and forget the zipper. We just use an overlapping flap of plastic.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

The reel bad thing I have found with them is it is easy to brake the heads it you try to take them off to store in the bag or change heads for the bars with the foam on them. I just leave the heads on now and alternate them in the bag so they don't all end up jammed in one end. Then I have a second set that I keep just for the bars with foam.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

Anyone try the attachment to put the bar and foam on the side wall? Looks like a waste of money to me.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I still have 10 of the poles. It would have been 12, but two are messed up. One of the best investments I made in equipment.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you all for your input, it'll help the learning curve when I finally get these things. Sounds like I won't be sorry if I go for six poles.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Love em


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Laz said:


> Anyone try the attachment to put the bar and foam on the side wall? Looks like a waste of money to me.


I've never used them either but they came with the package.



TheRogueBristle said:


> Thank you all for your input, it'll help the learning curve when I finally get these things. Sounds like I won't be sorry if I go for six poles.


Easy system to use. Just practice setting up a booth in your garage before using them on site. I've used them quite a few times for that when spraying oil and they have been great. One of the best investments I've ever made. Think there are two weights of poles available now(?). Get the heavy duty ones.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

We use zipwalls a lot during demolition activities to keep our clients homes clean. The inexpensive kit ($135 for 4 poles, accessories, and carry bag) is great. The only drawback is that they only extend to fit a 10' ceiling, so if you work on a lot of homes that have high ceilings, you'll have to get the higher cost poles.

The heads are plastic and do have a tendancy to break, replacements are available. The zippers are so-so. They are a one time use item unless you save the piece of poly that it is attached to, which is a PITA. We usually just overlap to make a door.


----------

